# anyone here pulling in more than $1000 weekly?



## Urbanappalachian

I know it's a low ball but I'm only pulling in close to $500 so far, part time (under 30 hours). Made $485 last week in 26 hours so that's about $18 an hour. I guess if I do 50 hour week it would be close to $1000? Just a guess.


----------



## Paul7777

Me











Jk


----------



## tootsie

Urbanappalachian said:


> I know it's a low ball but I'm only pulling in close to $500 so far, part time (under 30 hours). Made $485 last week in 26 hours so that's about $18 an hour. I guess if I do 50 hour week it would be close to $1000? Just a guess.


I think when provinding income detail you should include your city and the platform (x, black...)



tootsie said:


> I think when provinding income detail you should include your city and the platform (x, black...)


Here in Houston I believe the avg for x to be 10 an hour not excluding gas.


----------



## dimwit_driver

> Here in Houston I believe the avg for x to be 10 an hour not excluding gas.


People drive for $ 10/hr????

I'm sorry.


----------



## tootsie

dimwit_driver said:


> People drive for $ 10/hr????
> 
> I'm sorry.


Rate in Houston is 89 a mile 11 a min. The Superbowl was a bust btw. Usually takes 5 minutes to drive one mile In normal traffic. Houston is also over saturated with drivers.


----------



## Kodyhead

tootsie said:


> Rate in Houston is 89 a mile 11 a min. The Superbowl was a bust btw. Usually takes 5 minutes to drive one mile In normal traffic. Houston is also over saturated with drivers.


Its the same story in every city, the problem is really the min fares and time rates. Uber really needs to charge more at least for the first mile. Perhaps make the first mile $3-4 dollars and then you can do $0.89 a mile. Also the rate per min is a complete joke. In Miami it is $0.13 a min, which equates to $7.80 an hour, and the best part is Uber takes 25% of that for new people so you are left with $6.60 an hour. That is what Uber thinks you are worth in Miami. I feel bad for you in Houston, as you are making even less than that at $0.11 a min, which equates to roughly $5 an hour. At least as a server, you get paid a crappy wage, but the tips make up for it. Uber won't even tell customers that tips are not included, and does nothing to help you.

After recently going back to college, I realized how many people really cannot do basic math anymore. Uber capitalizes on this and takes advantage of people who cannot do math,

As far as making $1000 a week, it can be done for sure, but it is all based on time, and how much you put in, On X, you will probably need to put in a min of 80-100 hours a week.

Everyone complains about the rates, but the sad part is, even with these terrible rates, people are still driving, and there are way too much drivers. Imagine if Uber actually cared and raised their rates? I think too many drivers who gave up will come back, and the market will be even worse, and there will be a lot more drivers out there.


----------



## Noneya damn business

I just pick and choose when it's surging. I live by the airport.









Anyone see this the other night in bay area?


----------



## Greguzzi

Noneyabusiness.


----------



## Shangsta

It will always vary where you drive. Greguzzi is being modest but at 1.35 a mile for x in our market a good number of full-time drivers in our area gross 1,000 a week.

Now due to expenses I don't think anyone consistentlt brings in 1000 a week after gas/rideshare insurance/ etc.

Especially this time of year when it's slower


----------



## SEAL Team 5

dimwit_driver said:


> People drive for $ 10/hr????
> 
> I'm sorry.


Not only do they drive for $10/hr, but they use their own vehicle and pay for all operational cost.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

I know an uber driver that makes $1000 a week in Orlando.

He drives 4-5 hours a week and is the manager of some small business...

Oh did you mean making $1000 a week JUST ubering... then no.



Urbanappalachian said:


> I know it's a low ball but I'm only pulling in close to $500 so far, part time (under 30 hours). Made $485 last week in 26 hours so that's about $18 an hour. I guess if I do 50 hour week it would be close to $1000? Just a guess.


Chances are high that you are currently already working the best hours of the week. (Evening on the weekends?)

The other hours of the week will have almost no surges and you will get a lot less trips per hour.

Leaving you with making half as much or less per hour as you are during the peak hours.

$485 -26 hours
$750- 50 hours
$1000- 100+ hours

Don't quote me on that but it wouldn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## Buddywannaride

X Drivers in Charlotte NC only make 56 cents a mile after Uber's giant cut. (The base is 75 cents). You'd have to drive the wheels off a car to make $1000 a week on that. I would cut off my left nut for Seattle's rate.


----------



## python134r

$945 this week, I have not seen these kind of numbers in over a year in the south florida market, this was with X


----------



## Buddywannaride

Seems to me like there was a change in surge 'sensitivity' - which is great if that is true. I've seen more surges than I have in months.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Buddywannaride said:


> X Drivers in Charlotte NC only make 56 cents a mile after Uber's giant cut. (The base is 75 cents). You'd have to drive the wheels off a car to make $1000 a week on that. I would cut off my left nut for Seattle's rate.


Still higher than orlando...

Which is why i only destination filter on uber anymore.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Buddywannaride said:


> X Drivers in Charlotte NC only make 56 cents a mile after Uber's giant cut. (The base is 75 cents). You'd have to drive the wheels off a car to make $1000 a week on that. I would cut off my left nut for Seattle's rate.


Save your nut... buy a $3,000 minivan that qualifies for XL.


----------



## Trafficat

dimwit_driver said:


> People drive for $ 10/hr????
> 
> I'm sorry.


Sometimes that's before expenses. I know I've done nights where before expenses I made less than $10 per hour. Last night was a little better. I only drove for 4 hours last night doing combined UberX/Lyft in Reno, from about 12:15 AM to 4:15 AM.

I brought in a few cents shy of $44 so that's $11 per hour, and got no tips. I drove about 100 miles, so that's about $10 in gas alone, not to mention vehicle expenses / replacement costs, which I estimate to be another $0.10-0.20 per mile. So after expenses, maybe I drove for $3.50-$6.00 an hour last night.

I also handed out about 50 cents worth of gum and 10 cents worth of mints... not factored into the calculations.

I made less than minimum wage last night ( Minimum wage in my state is $8.25 ), but some nights I will get $15-25 per hour before expenses. Depends on the weather, day of week, hours driven, etc. If I drove 10AM-4PM I'd be lucky to get $5/hr before expenses.


----------



## FloridaUber

I've made an average of $15 an hour in Tallahassee over 8 days driving there.


----------



## Carbalbm

SF market you can average $1,000 a week (after incentives) on about 35 hours.


----------



## Buddywannaride

It's not nearly enough on X. Driving a car is way too expensive. These rideshare companies are exploiting drivers' time, cars, gas. Ridiculous. Taking $2 plus 25 percent, plus the overcharge on the upfront fares.


----------



## Noneya damn business

I only go for it when Im on vacation from my real job.
View attachment 102697



Carbalbm said:


> SF market you can average $1,000 a week (after incentives) on about 35 hours.


Yea. I feel bad for other parts of the country. And I refuse to drive for 1.15 a mile. It's just not profitable without all the incintives. But since they have been cut there is no use in driving unless it's surging. Anyone in sf remember these days?


----------



## Wardell Curry

Last 5 weeks.


----------



## Noneya damn business

Wardell Curry said:


> Last 5 weeks.
> View attachment 102860
> View attachment 102861
> View attachment 102862
> View attachment 102863
> View attachment 102864


How many hours though?


----------



## Wardell Curry

Noneya damn business said:


> How many hours though?


Weekdays are slow. I average a little over 30 net an hour.


----------



## fiver360

Wardell Curry said:


> Weekdays are slow. I average a little over 30 net an hour.


Which city are you driving in? These numbers are impressive.


----------



## Wardell Curry

fiver360 said:


> Which city are you driving in? These numbers are impressive.


Nyc


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

pay no attention to the driver behind the curtain (ie: east of the Hudson river)...
UberX rates in NYC are more than double what they are in other cities in the US - those earnings screenshots would (unfortunately) be 50% less in any other city (which is understandable considering what it costs just to live anywhere near Manhattan).


----------



## Noneya damn business

Michael - Cleveland said:


> pay no attention to the driver behind the curtain (ie: east of the Hudson river)...
> UberX rates in NYC are more than double what they are in other cities in the US - those earnings screenshots would (unfortunately) be 50% less in any other city.


80% less in detroit


----------



## AussieScott

$1874 on UberX + Lyft

About 100 hours.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

AussieScott said:


> $1874 on UberX + Lyft About 100 hours.


wow... what are you putting on your car - like 2,500 miles/wk?


----------



## AussieScott

It would be about 2000 miles a week. That is why I drive a 10 year old car which has only depreciated $2k in 70k miles.

Newer cars for uber do not make sense.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

AussieScott said:


> It would be about 2000 miles a week.


 yikes - more than I want to drive, for sure.


> That is why I drive a 10 year old car which has only depreciated $2k in 70k miles. Newer cars for uber do not make sense.


Agree 100%:
2007 Kia Amanti (X) 2007 Hyundai Entourage (XL) and 2009 GMC Acadia (SELECT)


----------



## Urbanappalachian

I've read an article about a guy who drives to SF from the other side of the bay (90 miles?) to make the $. Cost of living in SF is high so I figured Uber pay should be expected to be decent.

I'm in Baltimore and know that DC and VA rates are good. I live 15 minutes from the airport so it can get busy. I could pull in $1000 weekly if I did more hours.



Carbalbm said:


> SF market you can average $1,000 a week (after incentives) on about 35 hours.


----------



## Shangsta

fiver360 said:


> Which city are you driving in? These numbers are impressive.


His city pays 1.75 a mile for X but commercial insurance is renquired in new York so they have more expenses than your average driver


----------



## Urbanappalachian

I've considered a move to Detroit from Baltimore. Is Detroit really that bad when it comes to rates? Couldn't I go north to Windsor, Canada (8 minutes from Detroit) and make more there?

How do I know exactly when it's surging? I usually just look at the announced promotion hours (usually 7-9 a.m., 4-8 p.m., 10 p.m. to 2 a.m.) in Baltimore (1.2-1.4 x). Although I noticed one time I got a surge ride about 3 or 4 a.m. Does it only surge if there are less drivers around which is understandable why early Uber drivers told me it used to surge like crazy like 3x, etc. but not anymore.

I guess I'm Uber X. How do I know which one I am? I just simply signed up to drive 5 months ago. How do I step up? Do I change cars or get licensed? I drive a Mazda 3.

I see my rate goes like this: $1 base fare + 0.11 per minute + $1.15 per mile.



Noneya damn business said:


> 80% less in detroit


----------



## Andrew Hammond

Boston last week


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Andrew Hammond said:


> Boston last week


What's a 'fuel charge' ?


----------



## Andrew Hammond

Michael - Cleveland said:


> What's a 'fuel charge' ?


If you do enough rides they offer you a credit card for fuel. They have slight discounts off gas and is taken directly from your earnings. I don't use it all that often.


----------



## Jermin8r89

I think bostons best market. If you count in cost of liveing with what you get payed i think boston is best place. I pay $700 month for 1 bedroom everything included. Inc. Wifi and washer and dryer in basement


----------



## Andrew Hammond

Jermin8r89 said:


> I think bostons best market. If you count in cost of liveing with what you get payed i think boston is best place. I pay $700 month for 1 bedroom everything included. Inc. Wifi and washer and dryer in basement


That's exactly what I pay plus cable included too  not too shabby


----------



## Jermin8r89

Andrew Hammond said:


> That's exactly what I pay plus cable included too  not too shabby


Brockton. So i get long rides into the city early in morning same if its really late as alot of people need rides back to where i live from braintree.

I tryed the cape the rates r higher but not enough demande as everyone drives there. The traffic there dureing summer absolutely sucks


----------



## Andrew Hammond

Jermin8r89 said:


> Brockton. So i get long rides into the city early in morning same if its really late as alot of people need rides back to where i live from braintree.
> 
> I tryed the cape the rates r higher but not enough demande as everyone drives there. The traffic there dureing summer absolutely sucks


Nice, yea that's a nice morning ride. I'm in Framingham, still get the good 15-20 mile morning ride. Love the destination filter!


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

If you're doing just Lyft/UberX $1000 net (after gas) is gonna take 60hrs

Adding in Select or XL or even better both can get you $1000 net in about 40 hours 

(this is my experience from the Denver Market)

Last week I did a net after gasoline expense of $695 in 18hours but I got crazy lucky with some surge XL/Select long rides . Usually I make around $400-500 net in the same amount of hours


----------



## JDoey

View attachment 108223
View attachment 108222
I don't every week, but in NJ the right times and places can be done in 40 hours or so with uberX.

Usually if I hit above 1,000$ I'll take a few days off the following week.


----------



## Trump Economics

Noneya damn business said:


> I only go for it when Im on vacation from my real job.
> View attachment 102697
> 
> 
> Yea. I feel bad for other parts of the country. And I refuse to drive for 1.15 a mile. It's just not profitable without all the incintives. But since they have been cut there is no use in driving unless it's surging. Anyone in sf remember these days?
> View attachment 102805


Less than minimum wage in Los Angeles


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

FloridaUber said:


> I've made an average of $15 an hour in Tallahassee over 8 days driving there.


I think you mean you've been PAID an avg of $15/hr. You didn't get that for nothing - you have to account for your cost of driving to know what you actually earned (ie: net profit vs. gross pay). But, regardless... hope you do well driving - just be aware of your real costs or you're wake up one day to find that you have a car that needs major maintenance/repairs and no money to pay for it... and you'll be out both your car and your work.


----------



## FloridaUber

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I think you mean you've been PAID an avg of $15/hr. You didn't get that for nothing - you have to account for your cost of driving to know what you actually earned (ie: net profit vs. gross pay). But, regardless... hope you do well driving - just be aware of your real costs or you're wake up one day to find that you have a car that needs major maintenance/repairs and no money to pay for it... and you'll be out both your car and your work.


Actually I was wrong, I made $16.5 over 23 hours for two days. $60 dollars in gas, one to fill up and one in between. I lease, maintenance is free. My car holds it's value as it's a 2016 Honda Accord. Going to the tax forums to see about the mileage deduction but I'm pretty sure I only owe the IRS $16 dollars over two months right now. So not bad when all is said and done.


----------



## El Gato

I know a ton of drivers are clearing $1k a week here in Austin...
At base rate of $1.25/mi and $.25/min and more when prices peak due to demand, even easier to clear that amount...

For those still not in the loop. We have no Uber in Austin. That rate is with Fare, and on busy weekends or events such as SXSW, that rate is $1.80-$2.50/mi and $.50/min. It's awesome.

Slow buisness on Fare...ok, change the app you are using since there is also no Lyft either, and move over to Ride Austin or Fasten. Rates here are similar to Uber with $1/mi but time is at $25/min and $.19/min respectively. However, there is no 20% commission taken here by the parent company so 100% of the money collected from that rate goes to driver.

Oh and there is the added bonus that all of these guys also allow tipping in app.

Austin is proof that life without Uber is fine. Austin is proof that passengers are still requesting even if it is not some sub $1/mi $.12/min rate like Uber would have you believe they need to do in order to keep the consumer happy.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

FloridaUber said:


> ...I made $16.5[/hr] over 23 hours for two days. $60 dollars in gas, one to fill up and one in between. I lease, maintenance is free. My car holds it's value as it's a 2016 Honda Accord. ... So not bad when all is said and done.


Based on what you've posted, you drove ~200 miles a day.
At 3 minutes/mi that would be 10 hours/day - more like 20 hours unless your avg speed was 60 MPH.

Anyway, at that rate you generated ~$165/day. Very similar to what UberX drivers here do on a good day.
I see full-time X drivers do half that on a slow day and double that on a great 'event' day.

The difference is that they own their cars, which are both older and paid for. They have no depreciation.

Paying a lease payment on a 2016 Honda Civic: Have you run the numbers:

(200 mi/day X 5 days/wk= 1,000 mi X 52 weeks = 52,000 mi/yr...
In 24 months you're looking at 104,000 miles on a 2 yr old car.

*If it's a typical lease*, you won't be able to sell the car for anywhere near the lease buy-out...
and if you turn it in you'll owe around $8,000 in mileage, which you likely won't have (and wouldn't want to pay anyway).
So you'll be left with the only other option: buying the car by taking out a car loan -
at which point you'll be paying $350/mo for 4 years on a car that might last another 2 or 3 years and will be pretty worthless by the time it is paid off.

*If it's a 'rideshare' lease* that is typically $600-$800/mo, the numbers are different - but not a whole lot better, as your net profit for an entire year of work would be less than $1.000 (plus tips!). Yeah, as you note, the good news is that you won't have earned enough to owe any income tax on your earnings.

Also, pick one tax deduction: 
Actual Cost (lease, fuel, repair) OR the Std Mileage Deduction 
- you can't claim both.

Currently, you are making a lease payment that allows you to pay for a car that Uber is using to build their brand and service their riders, all for the net benefit of also paying Uber 25% of your earnings.

If all that sounds outrageous, tell us your lease terms and driving details and several folks here will be glad to run some numbers for you.


----------



## FloridaUber

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Based on what you've posted, you drove ~200 miles a day.
> At 3 minutes/mi that would be 10 hours/day - more like 20 hours unless your avg speed was 60 MPH.
> 
> Anyway, at that rate you generated ~$165/day. Very similar to what UberX drivers here do on a good day.
> I see full-time X drivers do half that on a slow day and double that on a great 'event' day.
> 
> The difference is that they own their cars, which are both older and paid for. They have no depreciation.
> 
> Paying a lease payment on a 2016 Honda Civic: Have you run the numbers:
> 
> (200 mi/day X 5 days/wk= 1,000 mi X 52 weeks = 52,000 mi/yr...
> In 24 months you're looking at 104,000 miles on a 2 yr old car.
> 
> *If it's a typical lease*, you won't be able to sell the car for anywhere near the lease buy-out...
> and if you turn it in you'll owe around $8,000 in mileage, which you likely won't have (and wouldn't want to pay anyway).
> So you'll be left with the only other option: buying the car by taking out a car loan -
> at which point you'll be paying $350/mo for 4 years on a car that might last another 2 or 3 years and will be pretty worthless by the time it is paid off.
> 
> *If it's a 'rideshare' lease* that is typically $600-$800/mo, the numbers are different - but not a whole lot better, as your net profit for an entire year of work would be less than $1.000 (plus tips!). Yeah, as you note, the good news is that you won't have earned enough to owe any income tax on your earnings.
> 
> Currently, you are making a lease payment that allows you to pay for a car that Uber is using to build their brand and service their riders, all for the net benefit of also paying Uber 25% of your earnings.
> 
> If all that sounds outrageous, tell us your lease terms and driving details and several folks here will be glad to run some numbers for you.


Trust me, I've done all the math. Even if I were to go over in miles I could offer the car to a dealership to pay the buyout and cut me a check for any positive equity on the car's value. I could drive my car to 50,000 miles or 14,000 miles over and still sell the cars trade-in value to a dealership, assuming my car keeps it's value, which it will and get off penalty free with no extra payments. The only thing I have to do is wait until the last possible moment or at least when the lease term is up before having another dealership buy it out. This is when the payoff value drops. Besides, my lease payments would come out to approximately 50 dollars a week anyway, which is nothing. But perhaps factor that into my hourly earnings which now is 15/hr assuming gas and lease.

You also need to factor in I'm not paying maintenance and repair costs on my car which would end up costing me thousands of dollars with a new or used car. Yes, there is the benefit of owning the car and not making payments, but that is often washed out by a car's up keep as it gets older given that a car's owner life is probably around 5 years as you mentioned yourself. All in all buying new isn't saving you tons of money versus the right lease terms and the ability to be able to sell the car at the end of the term.

I don't drive more than 3 days at a time and I'm already half way into my lease with less than 9000 miles lol. I don't drive for Uber full time yet, and if I did it would be in D.C. or another large city.

Your numbers are off on how much I would make yearly as the deduction would be much less and my profit would be much more.

All in all leasing was just a good option for me, but I know it's not for everyone.

http://budgeting.thenest.com/can-tr...y-another-car-different-dealership-23637.html


----------



## Tomahawk21

FloridaUber said:


> I've made an average of $15 an hour in Tallahassee over 8 days driving there.


I make about that in Tally as well. Although I make most of my money on Fri/Sat.


----------



## FloridaUber

Tomahawk21 said:


> I make about that in Tally as well. Although I make most of my money on Fri/Sat.


I made $400.00 on just Friday and Saturday working 23 hours which is about $17.5 an hour.

Just $300.00 less than what people make over 23 hours in D.C. I'm jelly.


----------



## Lee239

Kodyhead said:


> Its the same story in every city, the problem is really the min fares and time rates. Uber really needs to charge more at least for the first mile. Perhaps make the first mile $3-4 dollars and then you can do $0.89 a mile. Also the rate per min is a complete joke. In Miami it is $0.13 a min, which equates to $7.80 an hour, and the best part is Uber takes 25% of that for new people so you are left with $6.60 an hour. That is what Uber thinks you are worth in Miami. I feel bad for you in Houston, as you are making even less than that at $0.11 a min, which equates to roughly $5 an hour. At least as a server, you get paid a crappy wage, but the tips make up for it. Uber won't even tell customers that tips are not included, and does nothing to help you.
> 
> After recently going back to college, I realized how many people really cannot do basic math anymore. Uber capitalizes on this and takes advantage of people who cannot do math,
> 
> As far as making $1000 a week, it can be done for sure, but it is all based on time, and how much you put in, On X, you will probably need to put in a min of 80-100 hours a week.
> 
> Everyone complains about the rates, but the sad part is, even with these terrible rates, people are still driving, and there are way too much drivers. Imagine if Uber actually cared and raised their rates? I think too many drivers who gave up will come back, and the market will be even worse, and there will be a lot more drivers out there.


What they should do is take less of a booking fee depending on the cost of the ride, to start.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

FloridaUber said:


> Trust me, I've done all the math. Even if I were to go over in miles I could offer the car to a dealership to pay the buyout and cut me a check for any positive equity on the car's value. I could drive my car to 50,000 miles or 14,000 miles over and still sell the cars trade-in value to a dealership, assuming my car keeps it's value, which it will and get off penalty free with no extra payments. The only thing I have to do is wait until the last possible moment or at least when the lease term is up before having another dealership buy it out. This is when the payoff value drops. Besides, my lease payments would come out to approximately 50 dollars a week anyway, which is nothing. But perhaps factor that into my hourly earnings which now is 15/hr assuming gas and lease.
> 
> You also need to factor in I'm not paying maintenance and repair costs on my car which would end up costing me thousands of dollars with a new or used car. Yes, there is the benefit of owning the car and not making payments, but that is often washed out by a car's up keep as it gets older given that a car's owner life is probably around 5 years as you mentioned yourself. All in all buying new isn't saving you tons of money versus the right lease terms and the ability to be able to sell the car at the end of the term.
> 
> I don't drive more than 3 days at a time and I'm already half way into my lease with less than 9000 miles lol. I don't drive for Uber full time yet, and if I did it would be in D.C. or another large city.
> 
> Your numbers are off on how much I would make yearly as the deduction would be much less and my profit would be much more.
> 
> All in all leasing was just a good option for me, but I know it's not for everyone.
> 
> http://budgeting.thenest.com/can-tr...y-another-car-different-dealership-23637.html


Keep us posted on how it works out for you!



Lee239 said:


> What they should do is take less of a booking fee depending on the cost of the ride, to start.


What they *should* do is take a $2.50 booking fee and NO commission.
Their costs do not increase with the length of time or mileage of the trip.


----------



## FloridaUber

Jermin8r89 said:


> I think bostons best market. If you count in cost of liveing with what you get payed i think boston is best place. I pay $700 month for 1 bedroom everything included. Inc. Wifi and washer and dryer in basement


Sorry I'm bringing up an old post, lots of good stuff in this thread.

This is debatable.

In D.C. I've seen a few different people posting 800 and 700 work weeks with 17 and 23 hours respectively, and the surge amounts seem to be much higher as well. Your cost of living will be about 100/150 dollars more expensive in D.C. though.

I also didn't realize Boston was that affordable, however I wouldn't want to live there because of the weather. Yes, I know D.C. gets cold too.


----------



## Delilah5

UberX I was making $1300 a week in Philly before gas (about 12% expense), but I had to put in 100-105 hours, no incentives

The more hours you put in the less the hourly rate becomes.

If you pick and choose sometimes you can make $18-25 a hour during surge and busy hours and getting lucky.


----------



## sidemouse

Buddywannaride said:


> It's not nearly enough on X. Driving a car is way too expensive. These rideshare companies are exploiting drivers' time, cars, gas. Ridiculous. Taking $2 plus 25 percent, plus the overcharge on the upfront fares.


I'd have to agree, too many young folks don't realize their true cost, instead running around looking at everyone else's wages for comparison... It ultimately doesn't boil down to the hourly rate, it boils down to whether a driver is covering all their costs... And if Uber is paying 90 cents a mile that's nowhere near enough when it costs 40-odd cents a mile to drive (not counting wages, just the cost of the car), keep in mind every trip there's always at least one empty leg (sometimes two)... These folks must think so if the cost is 40 plus an empty leg equals 80 and I'm getting paid 90 that's 10 cents a mile profit!
These folks are mistaken.

Uber is a greedy company, even if they pay $1.50 a mile they then first take their 25% (which after certain fees really adds up to more like 35%) so the driver ends up with a $1.20 on a good day... That might be profitable, 3 times cost is a good measure but oops there's that empty leg so we're back down to 40 cents a mile...
That's on a good day, on a bad day it's not likely to exceed a dollar.

But hey lets just focus on the good days...
Drive 100 miles, I think we can safely assume 20-25 miles per hour is a good average speed...
So it takes 4-5 hours to drive those 100 miles.
The take home is 40 cents a mile or $40, divided by 4 or 5 hours = $10 an hour.
Again that's on a good day, most days don't turn out like that.

I also didn't account for that 'sometimes' third empty leg...

And we haven't started with what happens when a pax ends up in the hospital as the result of a collision and someone has to foot a bill well in excess of the insurance company's liability limits. 
But that's all icing on the cake, we're not focused on any of that.
Someone's going to be sorry all right.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

FloridaUber said:


> Even if I were to go over in miles I could offer the car to a dealership to pay the buyout and cut me a check for any positive equity on the car's value.
> http://budgeting.thenest.com/can-tr...y-another-car-different-dealership-23637.html


Positive equity on a leased car used for rideshare? Not likely to happen... even the article you cited warns that if you trade your car in early to get a new one, you're going to take a bath financially:
_Be prepared to put a significant amount of cash into the deal to trade your leased car early. One situation where it may be cost-effective to trade a lease early is if you have exceeded your lease mileage allowance and the excess mileage charge will grow to a large value if you keep the car until the end of the lease. In this case it may be a choice of pay some money now to trade out of the lease or pay a lot more later at the end of the lease._​


----------



## sidemouse

AussieScott said:


> It would be about 2000 miles a week. That is why I drive a 10 year old car which has only depreciated $2k in 70k miles.
> 
> Newer cars for uber do not make sense.


Right except where I live the car has to be a 2006 or newer just to qualify for UberX, newer still for any of the higher grade services.
And next year that same 10 year old car will be 11 years old and ooops!
Ok it might make it 2 more years, maybe.
But every year the cars minimum age requirements increase, to where they all have to be 1 year newer.
Obviously your present car doesn't exactly get newer with time.
So now what, buy a new car every how many years?

Better check somewhere what the insurance company flags in terms of frequent car replacement. People who switch (buy/sell) cars more than once every so many years pay a higher premium (yes, just because of that, doesn't matter what the story you tell them, they don't care).


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

sidemouse said:


> Right except where I live the car has to be a 2006 or newer just to qualify for UberX, newer still for any of the higher grade services.
> And next year that same 10 year old car will be 11 years old and ooops!
> Ok it might make it 2 more years, maybe.
> But every year the cars minimum age requirements increase, to where they all have to be 1 year newer.
> Obviously your present car doesn't exactly get newer with time.
> So now what, buy a new car every how many years?
> 
> Better check somewhere what the insurance company flags in terms of frequent car replacement. People who switch (buy/sell) cars more than once every so many years pay a higher premium (yes, just because of that, doesn't matter what the story you tell them, they don't care).


I've never heard of anyone getting kicked off of Uber because their car 'aged out'. I set my 2007 Mercedes up as SELECT 3 years ago and it's still active, even though the new requirement is a min of 2011.

In any event, the fact remains that a $5,000 2007 car will earn the same UberX earnings as a brand new $20,000 2017 car doing the same trip... but at a much lower cost. And that difference in cost can be the difference between eeking out a profit or losing money on every ride/mile.


----------



## FloridaUber

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Positive equity on a leased car used for rideshare? Not likely to happen... even the article you cited warns that if you trade your car in early to get a new one, you're going to take a bath financially:
> _Be prepared to put a significant amount of cash into the deal to trade your leased car early. One situation where it may be cost-effective to trade a lease early is if you have exceeded your lease mileage allowance and the excess mileage charge will grow to a large value if you keep the car until the end of the lease. In this case it may be a choice of pay some money now to trade out of the lease or pay a lot more later at the end of the lease._​


The article is speaking of returning the leased vehicle to the leasing dealership not a dealership unrelated to the car.

Turning a leased car in 'early' to the leasing dealership or before 6 months is the same as lighting your money on fire.

Unrelated dealerships don't charge an excess mileage fee, they simply appraise as is.

Normally you would be correct about the positive equity except you're not considering the cars market value and how many miles I put on it, both variables will likely provide a different outcome for me specifically.

I started Ubering in the middle of my lease, I drove less than 5,000 miles for work and school the first year. Which means I had lots of miles to make up.

Beyond that even assuming I get to 50,000 miles or 14,000 over. I am still likely to break even on my lease dealerships buyout mark versus actual market value. If I only hit 36k I'll likely have a minimum of 2k in positive equity.

Honda Accords hold their value very well. I didn't plan this either it just kinda worked out.


----------



## Baby Cakes

Urbanappalachian said:


> I know it's a low ball but I'm only pulling in close to $500 so far, part time (under 30 hours). Made $485 last week in 26 hours so that's about $18 an hour. I guess if I do 50 hour week it would be close to $1000? Just a guess.


its takes between 40-50. But if you want to be honest and say net 1000 after gas probaly closer to 50 hours


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

FloridaUber said:


> Unrelated dealerships don't charge an excess mileage fee, they simply appraise as is.


That's not 'turning it in - that's selling the car for it's current value. If you think you're not going to pay for the excess miles one way or another, you're mistaken.



> Normally you would be correct about the positive equity except you're not considering the cars market value and how many miles I put on it, both variables will likely provide a different outcome for me specifically.


True - and if you have no excess miles on the car (10-12,000/yr) you'll be fine. But that is highly unlikely unless you don't drive much - in which case none of what you're talking about matters, since you're not really driving for anything more than pocket change. But you have to keep in mind that 'market value' is relative - and your car is going to be of less value to any dealer compared to the same car with 10, 000, 20,000 or 30,000 fewer miles on it.



> I started Ubering in the middle of my lease, I drove less than 5,000 miles for work and school the first year. Which means I had lots of miles to make up.


That's Good! Just don't get addicted to driving (it IS habit forming) because extra miles will be hazardous to your financial health.



> Beyond that even assuming I get to 50,000 miles or 14,000 over. I am still likely to break even on my lease dealerships buyout mark versus actual market value. If I only hit 36k I'll likely have a minimum of 2k in positive equity.


 Very unlikely - as the leasing companies know the market value of cars: that's what your lease is based on, ie: your use of the value of the car. Your car would have had to take an unexpected leap in value during the lease period for you to be in 'positive equity' at any time during the lease. That's doubly true if the mileage on your vehicle is higher than similar vehicles of the same age. If a dealer is offering you more than the lease payoff, you can be sure they are building that into what you will be paying on the new car you're buying.



> Honda Accords hold their value very well.


As I said, no one knows more about the future value of your car than the company that holds the lease - and it's future value is no more or less than any other Honda Accord. Just be careful and watch your miles... don't let them sneak up and bury you in that car.


----------



## sidemouse

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I've never heard of anyone getting kicked off of Uber because their car 'aged out'. I set my 2007 Mercedes up as SELECT 3 years ago and it's still active, even though the new requirement is a min of 2011.
> 
> In any event, the fact remains that* a $5,000 2007 car will earn the same UberX earnings as a brand new $20,000 2017 car doing the same trip... but at a much lower cost*. And that difference in cost can be the difference between eeking out a profit or losing money on every ride/mile.


Ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding we have ourselves a....
Big chicken dinner winner!

I'm sure surprised to hear cars don't age out... Of course it's still active, in my area it would still qualify for UberX and they wouldn't tell you they've lowered your scale any more than they told me I wouldn't qualify for anything but UberEats. Because I thought I qualified for UberX when I originally saw that ANY car newer than 1997 could drive and then later it said 2002 for UberX (can I get a big collective 'ohhh!') and only through a circuitous route did I eventually figure out that OH yeah in a FEW areas it's 2002 but in MY city it's 2006! (please, another big collective 'ohhh!' thank you).

So watch yourself because they're only looking out for themselves and they don't care. The problem is I see more than a few drivers posting who obviously haven't lost their blinders so a lot of what we read here is a result of smoke and mirrors so don't get me wrong, but I'll believe it when I see it.

Meanwhile I have to take care of yesterday's diagnostic, my car is no longer safe to drive...


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

sidemouse said:


> Meanwhile I have to take care of yesterday's diagnostic, my car is no longer safe to drive...


Check out pricing on the suspension parts you need at Detroit Axle.


----------



## sidemouse

Jimmy Bernat said:


> If you're doing just Lyft/UberX $1000 net (after gas) is gonna take 60hrs
> Last week I did a net after gasoline expense of $695 in 18hours but I got crazy lucky with some surge XL/Select long rides . Usually I make around $400-500 net in the same amount of hours


Unfortunately if I take what the IRS tells me it costs to drive my car, the way I would calculate net is Uber Pay - (54 cents x miles driven).
54 cents a mile, that is what the IRS tells me it costs to drive my car.
Now suddenly that thousand dollars just vanished, matter of fact I'm paying Uber to drive.

Source:
https://www.irs.gov/tax-professionals/standard-mileage-rates



Michael - Cleveland said:


> Check out pricing on the suspension parts you need at Detroit Axle.


Already ordered, $200 but that's all DIY so who is paying for my time and labor? 
The mechanic told me it would be close to a thousand dollars to have them do it.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

sidemouse said:


> Unfortunately if I take what the IRS tells me it costs to drive my car, the way I would calculate net is Uber Pay - (54 cents x miles driven).
> 54 cents a mile, that is what the IRS tells me it costs to drive my car.


OMG - not this again.
The IRS does NOT tell you that's what it costs to drive your car. 
They tell you that's what you're allowed to deduct for the business miles you drive, in lieu of claiming actual expenses.
That number is arrived at as an average for all business miles driven in the US and has nothing to do with your actual, unique, costs.

See the blog here on the topic:
*The Std Deduction Myth* -
why the IRS Std deduction is such a bargain for TNC drivers​


----------



## sidemouse

Michael - Cleveland said:


> OMG - not this again.
> The IRS does NOT tell you that's what it costs to drive your car.
> They tell you that's what you're allowed to deduct for the business miles you drive, in lieu of claiming actual expenses.
> That number is arrived at as an average for all business miles driven in the US and has nothing to do with your actual, unique, costs.
> 
> See the blog here on the topic:
> *The Std Deduction Myth* -
> why the IRS Std deduction is such a bargain for TNC drivers​


Ok so that's why most Uber drivers quit within a year because they were all doing so well they just couldn't take it anymore? Or is it because unless someone pulls the figures apart down to the minutest little detail there's no money in it and a year is about how long it takes these folks to see that?

But it's cool, I understand completely.
I get it, I was young once too.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

sidemouse said:


> Ok so that's why most Uber drivers quit within a year because they were all doing so well they just couldn't take it anymore?


<smh>


> Or is it because unless someone pulls the figures apart down to the minutest little detail there's no money in it and a year is about how long it takes these folks to see that?


now you get it - and that's why I 'pull the figures apart down to the minutest little detail to show there's no money in it'


> But it's cool, I understand completely. I get it, I was young once too.


My friend, unless you've been in business for 39 years, you are still young compared to me.


----------



## Ride Deals

It depends on what market you are in, the hours you drive, the category of driver you are in. Making $1,000 a week is possible but not at the 30 hrs/week mark.


----------



## Wardell Curry




----------



## sidemouse

Michael - Cleveland said:


> <smh> now you get it - and that's why I 'pull the figures apart down to the minutest little detail to show there's no money in it'


If that's the case we're on the same side so why are you arguing with me?



Michael - Cleveland said:


> My friend, unless you've been in business for 39 years, you are still young compared to me.


That's what they all say.


----------



## Texasdriver2017

But how many hours are people putting in who are bringing in over $2,000/wk? I have to have time for sleep. I think I enjoy my sleep. I get tired easy and can't drive too much after 6:00 pm or I need more naps now than I used to.


----------



## FloridaUber

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That's not 'turning it in - that's selling the car for it's current value. If you think you're not going to pay for the excess miles one way or another, you're mistaken.
> 
> True - and if you have no excess miles on the car (10-12,000/yr) you'll be fine. But that is highly unlikely unless you don't drive much - in which case none of what you're talking about matters, since you're not really driving for anything more than pocket change. But you have to keep in mind that 'market value' is relative - and your car is going to be of less value to any dealer compared to the same car with 10, 000, 20,000 or 30,000 fewer miles on it.
> 
> That's Good! Just don't get addicted to driving (it IS habit forming) because extra miles will be hazardous to your financial health.
> 
> Very unlikely - as the leasing companies know the market value of cars: that's what your lease is based on, ie: your use of the value of the car. Your car would have had to take an unexpected leap in value during the lease period for you to be in 'positive equity' at any time during the lease. That's doubly true if the mileage on your vehicle is higher than similar vehicles of the same age. If a dealer is offering you more than the lease payoff, you can be sure they are building that into what you will be paying on the new car you're buying.
> 
> As I said, no one knows more about the future value of your car than the company that holds the lease - and it's future value is no more or less than any other Honda Accord. Just be careful and watch your miles... don't let them sneak up and bury you in that car.


Let me start off by saying I'm not trying to sound rude, so don't take it that way but...

I don't know why you felt the need to break everything down. I've already attempted to explain it to you, trust me again when I say I'm clear on how things work.

Dealerships want you to think they know more than you, thats how they rip you off. Having that thinking is ultimately unhealthy albeit it, it is a rather common mindset.

Of course my car with X amount of miles will be less value than a car with X - 10,000 miles. What is the point of that statement? Cars with more miles are of less value, got it.

As I stated I would pay for the excess mileage in terms of losing positive equity but not having to pay anything else, i.e. I would still be able to get rid of my car penalty free, which is better than what the leasing dealership offered.

Leasing companies are forced to guess residual values of cars 3,4 and 5 years down the road, thus it can lead to occasional miscalculations, it happens all the time. To believe that a car company is perfect in guessing values is science fiction. What they also don't want to tell the public is that used cars are holding their value better than they were in years past.

The point on Honda Accord's is in fact false as well since newer Honda Accord's tend to hold their value more than the Honda Accord's of 5-10 years ago.

No one is burying me in my car my lease payments are astronomically low because I work the system. Play their game and become better than them at it, thats essentially all car buying is.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

FloridaUber said:


> Let me start off by saying I'm not trying to sound rude, so don't take it that way but... I don't know why you felt the need to break everything down. I've already attempted to explain it to you, trust me again when I say I'm clear on how things work.


<sigh>First, I don't know you - why would I trust you?  Second, wonks like me break things down because people make mistakes and bad decisions because they don't break things down. Some of the things you are describing might work well for you - but they will not work for most others and it would be a shame if any of the hundred or so people reading this thread just assumed that because you said something here that may work for you in your situation that it will work for them. It won't.

That you say you have run the numbers and that you arr confident how it will all turn out is fine. But some of us have lived long enough (as in many decades) and both bought and leased more cars than you have at this point in your life - and my experience and that of others differs from what you are describing and confidently believe will happen.

You may be the rare exception (and I hope you are). In my experience (and yes, I am an old guy) I have never known anyone who puts more than the average miles on a leased car and comes out at anytime in their lease with 'positive equity'. Maybe there are lots of people who will drive only a few hours a week and put less than an extra hundred miles/wk on their car - and it will work out for them the way you describe it will work out for you. But I've been driving Uber part-time for ~3 years and completed thousands (and thousands) of rides and it is rare that even driving just a few hours a day that I put less than 100 rideshare miles/day on a car. (And that's not mentioning all of the little things in the car that riders will break or damage that as a lessee you are responsible for).



> Dealerships want you to think they know more than you, thats how they rip you off.


Nope. Dealerships (well, the finance managers anyway) DO know more than you do, and THAT is how they "rip you off"
(if you consider making a profit on you being ripped off).

Back to your question about why go into the minutiae? Because I assume you are posting your info publicly here to help others (not to just see your words in print) and what you have said about what you are doing is a fast way for most people (maybe not you!) to dig themselves into a financial hole. That's not my opinion alone - the financial downside of leasing a car is a common and often discussed topic. The downside of leasing for rideshare driving is notorious here in the forums and the site is littered with sob stories that should be taken to heart. You wouldn't want anyone here to read your posts about what you believe (think, wish... ) will happen in the future and make a decision based on that which would ultimately hurt them, would you? Me either!

There is a lot more to be considered when leasing then what we've discussed here: open-end vs closed-end leasing, the cap cost reduction (what you paid as a down payment), etc. With a lease you don't own the car (the leasing company does) and you can only sell it or trade it in if you (or the person/dealer you trade it into) buys the car from the leasing company. You have no standing to transfer title of a leased vehicle. (ie: you can't sell something you don't own) so before title transfer, the terms of the lease must be satisfied and the car then purchased by the new buyer - whether that's you or someone you are 'selling' to.

As we say, ymmv.


----------



## sidemouse

Because it's the same story across the board meaning it's not just Uber and what I keep telling you is if you can't "make money" near the bottom of the pile then you sure as hell ain't going to make it near the top, you might be bamboozled by the large figures but I don't see the difference...
What is the difference between $155 in 200 miles...
And $1,300 in 2000 miles?

Did the guy that raked in the 1300 really "make" more?

Seems to me Uber is the kind of company where the faster you're losing, the more you're somehow "making."
Oh yeah according to that math we should buy a brand new supercar, no wait! 
Better yet, rent it from Hertz!
Boy we'd really be into "making" the cash then!
phhh....

By the way...
Making money is against the law.
The correct way would be to earn it.
Just thought I'd point that out, it's not easy trying to understand this board, nothing here makes sense.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

sidemouse said:


> What is the difference between $155 in 200 miles... And $1,300 in 2000 miles?


In many cases, the difference is that driver earning $155 in 200 miles lost less.


> Seems to me Uber is the kind of company where the faster you're losing, the more you're somehow "making."


 hehe... well said. In some cases that's true, but as I keep pointing out, no two drivers are in the same circumstances - and no two drivers have the same results. With many Uber and Lyft drivers, the more they earn, the less they make. 


> Making money is against the law. The correct way would be to earn it.


I'm anti-semantic.


----------



## Lee239

Anyone making more than $1K with Uber can make twice that working for a taxi or limo company and you won't have the wear and tear on your car and you will get tips.


----------



## Anong

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I've never heard of anyone getting kicked off of Uber because their car 'aged out'. I set my 2007 Mercedes up as SELECT 3 years ago and it's still active, even though the new requirement is a min of 2011.
> 
> In any event, the fact remains that a $5,000 2007 car will earn the same UberX earnings as a brand new $20,000 2017 car doing the same trip... but at a much lower cost. And that difference in cost can be the difference between eeking out a profit or losing money on every ride/mile.


True, but what you fail to realize is that within 8 months that $5000 2007 car won't be drivable for Uber because it will be too old while that 2017 still has 9 more notches under it's belt.

Edit: nevermind, you have a Mercedes so they aren't going to age you out just yet. If it was a 2007 ford taurus then maybe but I agree. I haven't heard of anyone getting aged out but I know it happens if I were to Google search.


----------



## Lee239

Anong said:


> True, but what you fail to realize is that within 8 months that $5000 2007 car won't be drivable for Uber because it will be too old while that 2017 still has 9 more notches under it's belt.


Not true in many markets you car drive an unberX car that is up to 15 years old, so he may be able to keep driving for UberX or higher if the car is well maintained and no pax complains.


----------



## Anong

And I post this picture because that 2007 Mercedes is essentially a luxury Uber x vehicle. Uber x passengers won't complain about a Mercedes picking them up but you may complain when those repairs are costing more than you make with uber though.


----------



## BeantownZombie

Urbanappalachian said:


> I know it's a low ball but I'm only pulling in close to $500 so far, part time (under 30 hours). Made $485 last week in 26 hours so that's about $18 an hour. I guess if I do 50 hour week it would be close to $1000? Just a guess.


In Boston I am averaging 1200 a week for driving about 50 hrs


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Anong said:


> True, but what you fail to realize is that within 8 months that $5000 2007 car won't be drivable for Uber because it will be too old while that 2017 still has 9 more notches under it's belt.
> 
> Edit: nevermind, you have a Mercedes so they aren't going to age you out just yet. If it was a 2007 ford taurus then maybe but I agree. I haven't heard of anyone getting aged out but I know it happens if I were to Google search.


I don't know about your market but not here in CLE. I have 4 cars on Uber: 1 2005, 2 2007 and 1 2209. None have 'aged out' of any category.



BeantownZombie said:


> In Boston I am averaging 1200 a week for driving about 50 hrs


make my day and please tell me you are doing that with a 10 year old car that is fully paid for!


----------



## BeantownZombie

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I don't know about your market but not here in CLE. I have 4 cars on Uber: 1 2005, 2 2007 and 1 2209. None have 'aged out' of any category.
> 
> make my day and please tell me you are doing that with a 10 year old car that is fully paid for!


2014 caravan I own though a 2209 year car would make my day. Lol


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

BeantownZombie said:


> 2014 caravan I own though a 2209 year car would make my day. Lol


hehe... well, now that you know what you can make, look to buy a 2008/9 XL qualified vehicle for $5,000 and park that 2014!



Anong said:


> And I post this picture because that 2007 Mercedes is essentially a luxury Uber x vehicle. Uber x passengers won't complain about a Mercedes picking them up but you may complain when those repairs are costing more than you make with uber though.


Yup - that's what's supposed to happen - but it hasn't here. (yet)
I've had this Mercedes for 4 years and it is has cost less to maintain than any of my other cars - you're opinion or impression of the cost of maintaining a vehicle that I actually maintain doesn't mean anything.
I started with Uber using my personal vehicle, the Mercedes, but quickly realized I didn't want to put that many miles on it - and that's when I started buying the other cars. So, while it's still in the system - as SELECT (and covered by rideshare insurance), I use the other vehicles for TNC because I don't care about the miles I put on them.


----------



## Kodyhead

python134r said:


> $945 this week, I have not seen these kind of numbers in over a year in the south florida market, this was with X


good job, i think i have been doing great as well, and hope it continues for at least one more month or two.


----------



## Yankees7

IN Northern NJ I make about $18 an hour. I drive only mornings from about 6 to 11. I go out in the afternoons sometimes but make less per hour at that time. Our rate is .87/mi and .15 per minute


----------



## SixFtN1ne

I'm seeing 1200 per week after gas costs on 40-45 hours per week in DC. I drive 2 weekdays about 10 hours or so, 1 week day about 4 or 5 hours, and 2 weekend days about 8 hours each. I pick my times and areas well, seeing about $8 to $12 per trip, and I don't include tips, which surprisingly I see a good bit of.


----------



## Gordiano

BeantownZombie said:


> In Boston I am averaging 1200 a week for driving about 50 hrs


How many miles are you driving weekly?


----------



## Delilah5

SixFtN1ne said:


> I'm seeing 1200 per week after gas costs on 40-45 hours per week in DC. I drive 2 weekdays about 10 hours or so, 1 week day about 4 or 5 hours, and 2 weekend days about 8 hours each. I pick my times and areas well, seeing about $8 to $12 per trip, and I don't include tips, which surprisingly I see a good bit of.


Is this UberrX?


----------



## BeantownZombie

Gordiano said:


> How many miles are you driving weekly?


Close to 1000


----------



## Gordiano

BeantownZombie said:


> Close to 1000


Wow, good for you. I'd have to drive 2k miles to earn $1,000 in my area. That just how it always seems to workout.


----------



## wanniyah

its not easy but possible...
u gotta get some good surge

42 hours 73 trips...one of my best weeks


----------



## Delilah5

BeantownZombie said:


> Close to 1000


Similar in my area, without high boost or high surge, or high promotions.


----------



## Hawkdallas

Trafficat said:


> Sometimes that's before expenses. I know I've done nights where before expenses I made less than $10 per hour. Last night was a little better. I only drove for 4 hours last night doing combined UberX/Lyft in Reno, from about 12:15 AM to 4:15 AM.
> 
> I brought in a few cents shy of $44 so that's $11 per hour, and got no tips. I drove about 100 miles, so that's about $10 in gas alone, not to mention vehicle expenses / replacement costs, which I estimate to be another $0.10-0.20 per mile. So after expenses, maybe I drove for $3.50-$6.00 an hour last night.
> 
> I also handed out about 50 cents worth of gum and 10 cents worth of mints... not factored into the calculations.
> 
> I made less than minimum wage last night ( Minimum wage in my state is $8.25 ), but some nights I will get $15-25 per hour before expenses. Depends on the weather, day of week, hours driven, etc. If I drove 10AM-4PM I'd be lucky to get $5/hr before expenses.


I was thinking it was just me.. I go out for 5 hours and make 50$. Or 6 hours and make 45$ and im like i suck! I did have those days where i made 95$ in 5 hours but just got lucky and got long airport rides. Hope this gets easier or better



Noneya damn business said:


> I just pick and choose when it's surging. I live by the airport.
> View attachment 102256
> 
> 
> Anyone see this the other night in bay area?
> View attachment 102257


Wow! U did all that in 12 hours??? Wow thats amazing! Do you ever work 40 hours?


----------



## Eyevan

I live in los angeles. Currently word is that bay area drivers in SF/oakland are making 2,000 weekly. Can someone in the bay fact check this?


----------



## UberDuper91

SixFtN1ne said:


> I'm seeing 1200 per week after gas costs on 40-45 hours per week in DC. I drive 2 weekdays about 10 hours or so, 1 week day about 4 or 5 hours, and 2 weekend days about 8 hours each. I pick my times and areas well, seeing about $8 to $12 per trip, and I don't include tips, which surprisingly I see a good bit of.


What times do you drive in DC to achieve those numbers and hours?


----------



## Guapcollecta

You can collect $1,000 a week driving in Miami Fl. But you have to put in like 80 hours. Then you can subtract your gas, maintenance, insurance, car note, taxes, and toll reimbursements. You'll end up keeping like 65¢ of every 1$ you collect. You can forget about tips because you'll rarely see them. By the way I drive an Uber x vehicle and do Uber pool.

And the moral of the story is there's no gwap being collected Buy ubering in Miami.


----------



## Maven

The basic question is flawed. Are we talking gross or net, major city or not? $2000 per week gross is not unusual in a major city like NY, DC, LA, SF. However, $800-$1000 net (after Uber 25%) per week is high-average elsewhere.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Maven said:


> The basic question is flawed. Are we talking gross or net, major city or not? $2000 per week gross is not unusual in a major city like NY, DC, LA, SF. However, $800-$1000 net (after Uber 25%) per week is high-average elsewhere.


It's possible in Orlando if your costs 10c a mile and you can go from Orlando to Miami 10 times in a week. WITHOUT SURGES!

















The uberX payout to drive someone to Miami is only $9 more than a PLANE TICKET

At 10c mile in costs... the payout to the drive is

$132-174-

Minus $47 mile costs at 10c a mile

OR $85-100 in profit with 474 X 10 or 4740 total miles driven with perfect 50% paid mileage


----------



## Guapcollecta

Yeah like you're ever going to have 6 or 7 trips back and forth from Miami to Orlando. Keep dreaming buddy!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Guapcollecta said:


> Yeah like you're ever going to have 6 or 7 trips back and forth from Miami to Orlando. Keep dreaming buddy!


You think THAT'S the only problem with it LOL...

I can't run a car on 10c a mile, and doing that all year puts me at.... 237,000 MILES A YEAR, with 2 weeks off...


----------



## Guapcollecta

Hopefully none of us will end up like this guy.


----------



## EnjoyEnJan

Carbalbm said:


> SF market you can average $1,000 a week (after incentives) on about 35 hours.


Nah, here in SF it's like $8.50 an hr. It sucks really. Plus the hills burn gas and brakes. Your car will be robbed twice in one night if you leave a gum wrapper on the seat. Oh and there's a layer of Smug coming over the city.


----------



## zubzero275

I do however from lyft.


----------



## Ogbootsy

. 93 a mile Philly 3 to 5 hours per day... Mostly sure rides!


----------



## JMlyftuber

Kodyhead said:


> Its the same story in every city, the problem is really the min fares and time rates. Uber really needs to charge more at least for the first mile. Perhaps make the first mile $3-4 dollars and then you can do $0.89 a mile. Also the rate per min is a complete joke. In Miami it is $0.13 a min, which equates to $7.80 an hour, and the best part is Uber takes 25% of that for new people so you are left with $6.60 an hour. That is what Uber thinks you are worth in Miami. I feel bad for you in Houston, as you are making even less than that at $0.11 a min, which equates to roughly $5 an hour. At least as a server, you get paid a crappy wage, but the tips make up for it. Uber won't even tell customers that tips are not included, and does nothing to help you.
> 
> After recently going back to college, I realized how many people really cannot do basic math anymore. Uber capitalizes on this and takes advantage of people who cannot do math,
> 
> As far as making $1000 a week, it can be done for sure, but it is all based on time, and how much you put in, On X, you will probably need to put in a min of 80-100 hours a week.
> 
> Everyone complains about the rates, but the sad part is, even with these terrible rates, people are still driving, and there are way too much drivers. Imagine if Uber actually cared and raised their rates? I think too many drivers who gave up will come back, and the market will be even worse, and there will be a lot more drivers out there.


That's why Uber actually needs to cut their own take. Everything I've seen on Lyft is 75% mine, before even counting the various bonuses and it's less expensive for the passengers. If Uber cut their own share they could raise driver fares while also getting more people riding. Depending on the ratio of increased passengers to increased drivers the competition may increase, decrease or stay the same. If competition decreases or stays the same drivers will make more, and if competition increases drivers may still possibly make more (lets say you got 10% fewer rides but they paid 12% or 15% more - more downtime but still more profit assuming you park and kill your engine when pings get slow).

Regarding the OP, I did more than $200 after gas last night. Next week is spring break, and if every day could magically be this good I will have my first $1,000 week. I definitely wouldn't count on it, unless you live somewhere that's always surging/primetime.


----------



## Rockocubs

It isn't if you can make a $1000 a week it is if you want to do the hours to get there. I am happy doing 12-20 hours a week at $16 hour.


----------



## JMlyftuber

Rockocubs said:


> It isn't if you can make a $1000 a week it is if you want to do the hours to get there. I am happy doing 12-20 hours a week at $16 hour.


It does vary by market.


----------



## backcountryrez

last week:

Lyft:









Uber:









Note that this is over 66 hours and 126 rides given. Averages a little over $19/hour and $9.90 per ride.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Ogbootsy said:


> View attachment 214460
> . 93 a mile Philly 3 to 5 hours per day... Mostly sure rides!
> View attachment 214458


45 rides, earning $459 and you got $2 in tips? Wow.
Where's the (brotherly) love, Philly?


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich

Yeah, around $1200 to $1500 a week...  ...driving a freightliner cascadia 2200 miles.


----------



## luckytown

Nj Market X platform....18-20 an hour


----------



## CJfrom619

I live in San Diego make anywhere between $20-30/hour throughout the week. I also drive Lyft and make another $150-250 from them a week. Here is a few Uber screenshots.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

CJfrom619 said:


> I live in San Diego make anywhere between $20-30/hour throughout the week. I also drive Lyft and make another $150-250 from them a week. Here is a few Uber screenshots.
> View attachment 215344
> View attachment 215345
> View attachment 215346
> View attachment 215347


What are you claiming as clean-up or repair every week?
I've only had 1, a guy who threw up, in 3200+ rides.


----------



## CJfrom619

Taxi2Uber said:


> What are you claiming as clean-up or repair every week?
> I've only had 1, a guy who threw up, in 3200+ rides.


3200 rides and 1 cleaning fee? That is unfortunate. I have collected thousands of dollars since I've been doing rideshare from cleaning fees alone. I collect 2 to 3 a week on average for very minor things. Anything more then a little dirt or a few blades of grass I will take pictures and submit a cleaning fee. Takes minutes to do and they respond within the day. If someone leave a scuf mark anywhere or bring in mud or excessive sand...anything like I said. Worst they can do is deny you. Especially if someone throws up or spills a drink or food stain submit and you will for sure get it. In the last few months alone I have collected over $500 in cleaning fees for nothing that took me more then 15 minutes to clean by hand. Take advantage. I take care of my car so if someone leave a mess they are gonna pay.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

CJfrom619 said:


> 3200 rides and 1 cleaning fee? That is unfortunate. I have collected thousands of dollars since I've been doing rideshare from cleaning fees alone. I collect 2 to 3 a week on average for very minor things. Anything more then a little dirt or a few blades of grass I will take pictures and submit a cleaning fee. Takes minutes to do and they respond within the day. If someone leave a scuf mark anywhere or bring in mud or excessive sand...anything like I said. Worst they can do is deny you. Especially if someone throws up or spills a drink or food stain submit and you will for sure get it. In the last few months alone I have collected over $500 in cleaning fees for nothing that took me more then 15 minutes to clean by hand. Take advantage. I take care of my car so if someone leave a mess they are gonna pay.


Well, I'm always learning. That's why I asked. I'm surprised by the answer and by ubers actions. So, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## CJfrom619

Taxi2Uber said:


> Well, I'm always learning. That's why I asked. I'm surprised by the answer and by ubers actions. So, thanks for letting me know.


Yea absolutely that's exactly how I found out through this forum. I was reading a post like 3 years ago about a driver get $40 for sand in his car. I had never thought before to submit cleaning fee for sand I was like you I thought a cleaning fee meant throwup or something bad but sure enough next time someone left sand I got $40 for it.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

CJfrom619 said:


> Yea absolutely that's exactly how I found out through this forum. I was reading a post like 3 years ago about a driver get $40 for sand in his car. I had never thought before to submit cleaning fee for sand I was like you I thought a cleaning fee meant throwup or something bad but sure enough next time someone left sand I got $40 for it.


I work nights and I don't notice most things until the next day. I've had glitter a couple times that I probably should have claimed. Again, it was next day and I said screw it. Seem to never get all of it vacuumed up. Worse than sand LOL.

So you got $40 for sand? On the seat or on the floor? Hell, I only got $20 for the one time I did make a claim when a guy barfed on the side of my car.


----------



## CJfrom619

Taxi2Uber said:


> I work nights and I don't notice most things until the next day. I've had glitter a couple times that I probably should have claimed. Again, it was next day and I said screw it. Seem to never get all of it vacuumed up. Worse than sand LOL.
> 
> So you got $40 for sand? On the seat or on the floor? Hell, I only got $20 for the one time I did make a claim when a guy barfed on the side of my car.


Yes I get either $20 or $40 for someone leaving a lot of sand. I live in San Diego so I get a lot of beach pickups.

You have to understand how the Uber fee system works and it's very simple. They access the pictures you send and description you give and give you either $20 $40 $80+ depending on how bad the mess is. Sand, mud stains,grass stain any stain in general that can show up on a photo is normally gonna net you money.

I check my backseat after every ride. Takes 2 seconds and if I see a mess I go back and see how minor and determine if I'm gonna send it in.


----------



## MikeyC

Holy, if they give you $$$ for sand in San Diego, then me being in New England in the winter, EVERY RIDER brings in snow, dirt and sand! hmmmm...


----------



## CJfrom619

MikeyC said:


> Holy, if they give you $$$ for sand in San Diego, then me being in New England in the winter, EVERY RIDER brings in snow, dirt and sand! hmmmm...


Well then I would be collecting a cleaning fee every ride. Why would any driver let a rider leave a mess in your car without having them pay for it. I take car of my car so if a rider doesn't have the common courtesy to take 5 seconds to knock the dirt or mud off th feet well don't be surprised if that $5 ride down the street cost you $25 for the disrespect.


----------



## mindthelines

Yes, but not on uber alone. Uber's about ~70%


----------



## CJfrom619

mindthelines said:


> Yes, but not on uber alone. Uber's about ~70%


70% of what?


----------



## mindthelines

CJfrom619 said:


> 70% of what?


of app income. The other bit is delivery.


----------



## Lawlet91

i make $1000+ a week....... by driving taxi instead of working for peanuts


----------



## Frustrated!!!!

320.00 on the 26 th is my bonus from lyft every monday I get. 350.00 Friday is the low I make. 10 hour days with breaks Monday-Thursday. Friday 12 hours with breaks. Saturdays 6 to 7 hrs cluB scene


----------



## Aerodrifting

My best week I pulled a little over 5K I think, Seriously consider quitting Uber. No one believes you are making 6 figures when they find out you are driving for Uber part time.


----------



## Urbanappalachian

Full time?



backcountryrez said:


> last week:
> 
> Lyft:
> View attachment 215122
> 
> 
> Uber:
> View attachment 215123
> 
> 
> Note that this is over 66 hours and 126 rides given. Averages a little over $19/hour and $9.90 per ride.


You in the Hamptons?



Aerodrifting said:


> My best week I pulled a little over 5K I think, Seriously consider quitting Uber. No one believes you are making 6 figures when they find out you are driving for Uber part time.


Taxi still in business?

Are you saying uber users are thrifty people?

Sometimes the glitchy app is ripping people off by getting charged rides they never took and vice versa for drivers as well (passenger they pick up claim ride didn't happen). With cab, everything is upfront and not some electronic glitch.



Lawlet91 said:


> i
> make $1000+ a week....... by driving taxi instead of working for peanuts


----------



## backcountryrez

Urbanappalachian said:


> Full time?


Yes, full time. I realized that my downtime hours are when people are at work and the wee hours of the night. I could earn more, but I'm not getting up at 2:30am to start my day.


----------



## janewalch

I normally do. The weekly “online” hours range from 35 to 45. But you can add about another 10 hours to that of just being out etc...


----------



## python134r

I have had a few 900's a bunch of weeks last year, thats working a full week which I dont do much anymore.....


----------



## RideshareGentrification

I run X/XL/Select and Lyft Plus/Premier/ LUX SUV working mostly just m-f 8-4ish . Usually by the end of my Friday shift I'm at just over $1k after deducting gas and tolls . Sometimes I take the weekend off but working an early 7-11am shift Saturday and Sunday brings in an extra $400-$500 net so I'll usually do that and then have the rest of the day weekend for family , church and good times


----------



## Chipin

Urbanappalachian said:


> I know it's a low ball but I'm only pulling in close to $500 so far, part time (under 30 hours). Made $485 last week in 26 hours so that's about $18 an hour. I guess if I do 50 hour week it would be close to $1000? Just a guess.


$485 minus car expenses ( depreciation, gas, insurance , taxes, car wash, etc. ) = ? No health insurance or vacay pay, or 401k , of course. Hey, but you are your own boss.


----------



## Hono driver

Easy in Honolulu. Last 4 weeks. Avg 24hrs and avg $625. If I went full time I could avg 1200 week. Put this is part time work for me


----------



## REX HAVOC

Urbanappalachian said:


> I know it's a low ball but I'm only pulling in close to $500 so far, part time (under 30 hours). Made $485 last week in 26 hours so that's about $18 an hour. I guess if I do 50 hour week it would be close to $1000? Just a guess.


If you double your hours you'll make twice as much.


----------



## SueHere

$2100-$2400 a week on average driving x and xl


----------



## Highland Hauler

I think it would take around 70+ hrs to do $1000 per week in my market. However you have to consider what are the best times to be operational. It isn't always when you think.


----------



## RideshareGentrification

SueHere said:


> $2100-$2400 a week on average driving x and xl


Hell sounds like a very lucrative market



Highland Hauler said:


> I think it would take around 70+ hrs to do $1000 per week in my market. However you have to consider what are the best times to be operational. It isn't always when you think.


Damn

I've done $1,500-1650 3 weeks in a row lowest hours was 39 most was 53


----------



## Highland Hauler

RSG: I haven't had time to make $1000 in a week yet here, but I've consistently done around $500 / wk in around 30 hrs. Don't forget we have a very low cost of living here in SC.


----------



## jlevan

$835 last week in 45hrs, If id of pushed it a bit harder I’m sure I coulda cleared $1000 easy, but I’m a lazy ****.


----------



## UberFizzle

jlevan said:


> but I'm a lazy &%[email protected]!*.


Says the guy pulling 45 hours in a week. 

I averaged about $30/hour this week on X.
7 trips, 4 of which were at surge.


----------

